# Ebay auktion beendet was tun?



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2002)

Hi hab mir was ersteigert für 1500 euro, doch nun kommt mir alles spanisch vor, zum ersten: ich hab 3 namen von dem...er meint er verkauft das über eine firma...wo er arbeitet, doch kein zufall? die erste mail kam zum beispiel von einem Stefan Stolz (namen geändert) die 2. dann von einem Andi Springer und die 3. von einem Andi Sprunger ( die name waren fast gleich nur ein buchstabe war anders) die adresse von dem gibt es nicht...das war auch komisch und treuhand will er auch ned machen da er ja das über die firma macht und ned privat..?! konto läuft auf den Stefan Stolz....?! was tun...? werd wahrscheinlich nur mit treuhand den handel machen oder selber abholen...sind zwar 300 km...aber es war ein schnäppchen.....was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## technofreak (13 Dezember 2002)

@Sepp

Bei derart schlechten Voraussetzungen, würde ich (meine ganz persönliche Meinung) ,
mir einfach ausrechnen, was mich 300km Fahrt kosten, die auf den Preis draufrechnen, das Porto 
(auch ein schöner Betrag) wieder abziehen, und dann überlegen, ob´s immer noch einSchnäppchen ist.
In einer ähnlichen Situation bin ich jedenfalls so vorgegangen. Wenn der Betreffende darauf 
nicht eingehen sollte, ist sowieso etwas faul, und ich würde E-Bay darüber informieren.
Gruß
tf

PS: noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, vor Ort kann dann vor allem der Zustand und die
(bei technischen Geräten) Funktionsfähigkeit überprüft werden. Dies kann u.U auch ein
erhebliches Problem und zu Streitigkeiten führen.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Dezember 2002)

Bei dem Preis würde ich grundsätzlich nur über das Treuhandkonto abwickeln oder hinfahren.


Gruss Frank


----------

